# Halloween Costumes Gone Wrong



## DaveintheGrave

My sister sent me these pics and I thought they were pretty funny:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Halloween Costumes Gone Wrong/


----------



## brandywine1974

Ha! Ha! Ha! I love the painted cat ass!


----------



## magicmatt

http://photobucket.com/albums/v630/... Gone Wrong/?action=view&current=HappyHal.jpg

Ha!!! Harvest Moon!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

The painted cat's rear end picture is from a hard cover book full of such cat-paintings, I think in the book they said it was a contracted work of art paid for by the cat's owner and the fee was mucho buck-os!


----------



## Skulkin

I had a lady come into The Costume Shop and she was purchasing a plastic butt and an animal tail. I had to ask.......she said she was going to be a lady looking for her lost dog! Hee, hee.

Speaking of butts, did anyone see on the internet that BIG pumpkin painted on a human's naked butt? Sorry, I can't find address for that one.


----------



## crazybob

Anybody happen to know what kind of dog that is in the Winnie the Pooh picture?


----------



## Skulkin

Looks like a Charpei puppy.


----------

